# Carbon Bike and heavy Rider



## rvnikkor (Jul 11, 2016)

OK guys, I know this has been discussed, But I am going to ask again. 

So I ordered a Giant Trance SX. it came in last night..... I hate it. it feels like a bouncing Cadillac that i sink into with a crazy slack geometry. I got to test ride a Trance 1 and I really liked it but he gave me a huge deal if i ordered this SX. 
He now cannot order and doesn't have any more Trances. but he had me ride an Anthem Advanced SX. I fell in love. Now this is a XC/Trail bike with 120mm up front and 100 in the rear. 

Now, onto the Question I'm a Big guy, 5'11 and 270. no, not all fat, yes I could stand to loss 20 or so. but i love biking and i recently sold my SC Heckler that i rode for a long time. 
The Anthem advanced is a carbon bike with carbon wheels. I ride 95% on the singletrack that is close to my house. nothing crazy, but covered in roots and rocks. no drops more than 1-2 feet. but constant beating from roots. Am I going to really be pushing it with my weight on a Carbon Bike. 

I am going to cross post this in the Giant section to see if there are any heavier riders on these. Just didn't know if there where any heavier riders in here that went carbon.


----------



## PittsburghRic (Aug 17, 2012)

Suspension set up is everything. You'll need to spend some time dialing that in. 


-PittsburghRic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhaalgorn (Jul 16, 2015)

PittsburghRic said:


> Suspension set up is everything. You'll need to spend some time dialing that in.
> 
> -PittsburghRic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll echo this. To compensate for the perceived additional compliance of the frame, try running your suspension with less sag.

Have you converted to tubeless yet? Have you dialed in your tire pressures? That goes a VERY long way too. Too much pressure in the tires and you'll bounce all over the place. You can further dial in your preferences with getting the ride kind of tire; width, tread, tpi, etc., are can make substantial improvements.

Spend some time on what you have. You've had it for one day. Give it a chance!

Thankfully, you have a warranty, so no need to worry about it breaking.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

rvnikkor said:


> Am I going to really be pushing it with my weight on a Carbon Bike.


Nope, Carbon bike are some tuff toys and can handle your light weight well.

I was 315lbs riding a carbon, and riding some tuff trails. I'm at 270lbs now, and I ride even harder, with no frame issues.... squeaky breaks that's starting to piss me off, but that's it.


----------



## rvnikkor (Jul 11, 2016)

thanks for the replies. I actually haven't bought the bike yet. He has my money and im going back up tonight to ride the Anthem again and look at a trance again, not the crazy sx i ordered. 

it really helps settle my mind that you say I'm not going to be pushing it with the carbon. it felt like a rocket compared to what i use to ride.


----------



## PittsburghRic (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm 270 on a full carbon, full squish Ibis Ripley. You're not gonna break it. 


-PittsburghRic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

I have experience with the Trance and bigger guys need to run higher than "normal" PSI's in the rear shock, run the sag high in the shock stroke. If you get it, take it and a shock pump out and take some time to dial it in, you'll love this bike.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Carbon at your weight isn't an issue. I'm slightly less and I've had numerous carbon bikes...all of them performed perfect and never an issue with any of the carbon.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

From what I've seen, carbon is actually stronger than an Al frame just putting weight on it. It's the small point impacts that carbon doesn't fare as well IME.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Erock503 said:


> From what I've seen, carbon is actually stronger than an Al frame just putting weight on it. It's the small point impacts that carbon doesn't fare as well IME.


I enjoyed watching that video. I'm not sure why, but it added to me feeling better about buying my carbon. I love my carbon, but it's the priceI paid that I'm pretty quite about. I don't like telling people how much it cost, not even to people who understand.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

I fully agree, carbon is stronger as long as it's used as intended. I know there will be crashes in my future, otherwise carbon is a no brainier. I went aluminum for what it's worth but only due to the inevitable wrecks it would have to withstand. I'm 6'1" and 240 fwiw. 

With that being said, your problem is absolutely not the bike. No mention of shock pressures, damper settings and no mention of even attempting to adjust it. No bike will be set up for a 270lb person out of the box. How can one Trance feel great but somehow the SX with the identical rear suspension setup and travel somehow be this bouncy pos you describe? It's the same bike other than the fork and shock. Put some air in it, turn up the damping, and enjoy the ride unless you just need an excuse to change your mind and get the Anthem in which case I'm sure the carbon frame will do fine even st 270lbs. I could have gotten away with an Anthem for my riding and it was a very hard choice that I debated for a couple months but because of my weight and the fact that most of it is muscle and not going anywhere anytime soon, I opted for the likely stronger frame of the Trance. If I were going carbon I probably would have no worries with an Anthem.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I've crashed plenty of times on carbon with no issues. Also, carbon can be repaired. Aluminum cannot.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

recently cracked my frame 13 Norco sight ,,they are willingto replace it no problem , when I asked about carbon they said for my weight alum was better 345lb rider,,but if I was a bit lighter carbon would be the way to go. I also have one of their ht in carbon absoletly no isses there but it was race xc .......


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I personally went w/ alum for price and for the unjustified fear of damage from a crash. Would I like a carbon Santa Cruz Tallboy, you bet your ass! Do I need a carbon Tallboy, nope. So instead I picked up some Carbon SC bars and plan on a Nextie Carbon wheelset. If my Saint Cranks weren't so ****ing awesome I would maybe think about NEXT cranks, but that is just getting carried away. 

Money will be much better spent on finding good tires and having Avalanche racing tune my suspension.


----------

